# machined this weekend with a few pics,



## TestTT (May 9, 2009)

Spent most of friday and sat, Machine polishing, started off with a wash using CG MAxi suds2, with wookie mitt, clayed bar with Zaino Z-18 ClayBar then washed again using Maxi suds and CG Bodywash and wax.
Then machined using DAS ScratchBuster Pad and Meguiars - Ultimate Compound, Then used CG easy glaze2, Then a coat of petes paste and then buffed using buffer bonnet,





































 Stacy


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking 8)

Paul


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

looking 8) m8, the last pic is the money shot for me


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks good 

Did you not refine the finish after the Megs Compund, or was it just the EZ Creme?


----------



## TestTT (May 9, 2009)

Thanx for the comments guys,

Just the ez glaze, was going to auto glym resin polish but was running out of time, also have the CG wet mirror finish sealant which I never got round to sticking on after the wax, Also spent a good few hours on the interior.
 Stacy


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

It does look good, but you maye have found further refinement with Megs 205, or Menz Power Finish etc would have given an even better finish as sometime a harsh compound that isn't refined leaves it owns marring.

I wouldn't be too worried about not using the CG WMF as it may not have bonded well to the wax anyway.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks very good, very glossy


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice job. Sometimes wish I had a darker colour!


----------



## fozzie (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW,
Would you like to come and do the same to my car????

phil


----------



## TestTT (May 9, 2009)

fozzie said:


> WOW,
> Would you like to come and do the same to my car????
> 
> phil


Took most of the weekend and felt like my arms were gonna fall off mate, Well worth doing tho, noticed people looking at it, even had one car pull up beside me and a very fine young lady said love the car,Her fella was not at all happy with her 
Stacy


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi

I hope you don't mind me asking you what machine did you use to get your car gleaming and also what products.

With the products would yoube able to advise which order you used them and with which pad on the machine.

I have never used any products or machines like people are using on their cars within this forum. You certainly learn some interesting things and get good sound advice from people.

Many thanks

L9KYM 8)


----------



## TestTT (May 9, 2009)

Hi Kim and welcome to the forum  ,

What colour is you car and what is the condition of your paintwork?


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

Morning Stacy

Thank you for getting back to me much appreciated.

At the moment I have a Ice silver TT Roadster, but am trading this in for a new black TTS, so the paintwork will be brand new as it will be a 2011 reg. I am not getting this car until September as there is a long waiting list but would like have more knowledge and equipment ready for when I get my car.

I always look after my cars anyway and regularly clean them every weekend if I can, but since joining this forum have learnt alot and am impressed with the gadgets and products people use to keep their cars gleaming.

I have never had a black car before and know this is the hardest colour to keep clean and by looking at other black cars you notice the swirls more and other bits and pieces.

I just want to keep this one in *tip top condition* as this car is more special than any of the other tt's I have had and I have had a few new tt's but I am terrible in getting bored and trading them in. This car is in memory of my mum who has just past away a few weeks ago. Sorry to waffle on.

Thanks for your time. L9KYM [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

